

A proposed standard for source control robots - hartez
https://github.com/hartez/vcs-robots/blob/master/vcs_robots.md

======
hartez
During the discussion for <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3464671>
someone mentioned the idea for linter bot to clean up errors in github repos.
Some bots like this already exist, but they're not always welcomed by
everyone. I wondered at the time if there was some sort of equivalent of
robots.txt for public source repos; since I haven't been able to find one, I
thought I'd throw one together and see if anyone liked the idea.

Assuming that people do care, I'd love to get some discussion (either here or
in the issues section of the repo) about ways to improve the proposal.

